# favourite beer?



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

i think id say alexander keith for me. james ready is awesome for its price though. 24 for 24.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

For big breweries I like MGD. I enjoy a bunch of local stuff, Fort Garry is good. Imported I drink Newcastle the most.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

I am kind of partial to Big Rock Warthog and Grasshopper. I also like Kokanee Gold as well as a good pint of Rickerts Red.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Creemore Springs, I really like their new Pilsner, too.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

I usually drink Blue when out at the bars. I've been known to drink Keiths as well. If I'm out with buddies its Lakeport Honey or Bomhemian (both 24 for 24). It's cheap, it tastes alright and it gets me drunk.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

For me it's Harp, Guinness, Stella, Hienie, and a few other belgian and irish beers.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Its got to be Coors Light for me, not really a big drinker but it doesn't hurt to have the occasional brew!!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Ripper said:


> For me it's Harp, Guinness, Stella, Hienie, and a few other belgian and irish beers.


That's what's in my fridge too.:bow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll drink what's there, but my first choice is Guinness... Has been for years and years and years.

I even used to have kegs of it delivered to my house.

,-)


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Mt Begbie Brewery's Kolsh, Cream Ale or Tall Timber Ale, in that order. The brewery is in Revelstoke BC, and a real micro brewery. Wonderful beers that are well worth looking for.

Wychwood Brewery's Hobgobin. English real ale, but reasonably easy to find in a lot of Canada.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My "regular" is Lakeport Light but I'd say the 2 that are on the top of my list (and there are a few) would be Stella and Grolsch. I usually treat myself to the premium stuff when I'm out for a meal.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

sleeman's cream ale
stella artois
kronenbourg
1892 (local)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

+1 on The Sleemans Cream Ale.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...mcewans india pale ale, which used to come in a tall red can. it has mysteriously disappeared from the face of the earth and no one, including beer aficianados, seems to have even heard of it.

i have sought out a few other IPAs, but none satisfay the way that one did.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Innis & Gunn when I can get it. Otherwise Amsterdam Natural Blonde.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...mcewans india pale ale, which used to come in a tall red can. it has mysteriously disappeared from the face of the earth and no one, including beer aficianados, seems to have even heard of it.


That's because McEwan's was closed in 2004 when their owners bought into Caledonian Brewery. Some of the McEwan beers are now made at the Caledonian facility but not all. Get involved with http://www.camra.org.uk/ if you have an interest in British beer.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Tuborg Gold is my first choice at home and there's always a couple of cans in my fridge along with a few bottles of Pantagonia, a nice light and refreshing South American beer.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Kieth's and when they are out of that Ex.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I like a nice cold wheat beer on a hot day. Wittekerke is an excellent Belgian wheat beer and wheat beer is good for you. I contains cancer fighting flavonoids and good for your heart polyphenols. So have a nice cold wheat beer and get healthy!

Who prefers there beer in a glass and who prefers to drink from the bottle?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Who prefers there beer in a glass and who prefers to drink from the bottle?


That sounds like a whole new thread to me... maybe even a poll? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I prefer the LaBatt's Bud, in a glass. I don't know if what we get here is made in NL or NS, we have a local Canadian brewery here, Moosehead, but I just don't like the taste, if it's free I like it.  Normally don't drink beer for the buzz, just nice to have with a good meal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Fizzy Yellow Beer Is For Wussies


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I also like mead when I can find it here. I picked up a real taste for it years ago. Cold mean in the summer and mulled mead for the winter holidays:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Moosehead


Ahh, Moosehead. I was reminiscing with my dad just yesterday about cheap beer we got s**tfaced on when we were kids. For me, a teen in the early 90's, it was Molson XXX -- cheap and fast-acting. I was surprised to hear him say (a teen in the 60's) that the cheap beer drunk was Moosehead in Cape Breton. Warm, in big bottles from the local bootlegger. He also mentioned that during his travels for work in the 70's and 80's he saw Moosehead all over the US. We were wondering if they were the first Canadian beer company to crack the US market.

And doesn't it kill you to see "Imported" on bottles of Canadian when you're traveling down south? That always cracks me up.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

When I was working in the Southwestern states, everywhere I went they tried to serve me Moosehead, a great imported Canadian beer, they told me. 

When I was a kid here the cheap beer of choice was Extra Old Stock, 6.5% alcohol or Calgary Export....buffalo piss in a bottle. Anyone else here miss the old stubby bottles? I do, it was a truly Canadian thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

"I also like mead when I can find it here."
Do what I do, and make it yourself... It's not hard... I mean if I can do it, how hard can it be eh?

"Anyone else here miss the old studdy bottles?"
I assume you mean sutBBy.... I think Red Stripe comes in stubbies....


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I also like mead when I can find it here."
> Do what I do, and make it yourself... It's not hard... I mean if I can do it, how hard can it be eh?
> 
> "Anyone else here miss the old studdy bottles?"
> I assume you mean sutBBy.... I think Red Stripe comes in stubbies....


Hey I would consider trying to make it. I think I might give that a go. Where did you find your recipe for it Clint? I get some here around Christmas from a brew pub in Regina that makes it once a year and when family goes to Ireland they bring some home with them for me.

Yeah I meant stubby, must be the heat here getting to me. Red Stripe does come in stubbies but it's on my list of beers to drink only if I have no choice and there is no anti-freeze around.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

definately glass. It just tastes sweeter cause i guess theres less gas or something.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Molson Ice for me. American beer is too watered-down for my tastes. 

I used to drink Molson Export Ale back in my living-in-Canada days. A bit too heavy for me now. BTW, when did they get rid of the stubby bottle?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

SnowBlind said:


> definately glass. It just tastes sweeter cause i guess theres less gas or something.


Pretty much. When you pour a beer with a head on it a lot of what makes beer bitter goes into the head. If you ever have beer that you find too bitter then you can do that to make the taste milder. Conversely if you have beer that you find bland be extra careful to pour it without a head.

I prefer beer in a thick glass with a handle, to keep it at a fairly constant temperature.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

stratovani said:


> Molson Ice for me. American beer is too watered-down for my tastes.
> 
> I used to drink Molson Export Ale back in my living-in-Canada days. A bit too heavy for me now. BTW, when did they get rid of the stubby bottle?


I think they got rid of them about twenty years ago now. I can't stomach most of the american beers, no taste and too hard on the kidneys.. What's worse though is the Colt45 Malt Liquor. When I was down at Fort Bragg one time we had a bit of a bash in celebration and there was tons of that crap...gag


I prefer a glass too. It does improve the taste. When you go to Belgium (now there is a country that takes their beer seriously), you can only serve certain beers in certain sizes/shapes/styles of glasses made especially for that brand of beer to improve the flavour of said beer. It makes it cool walking into a pub there and seeing all these different shapes of glass etc for beer. You also won't ever see a frosted mug as it waters down the beer.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

A 2006 study found that the average Canadian walks about 900 miles a year.

Another study found that Canadians drink an average of 22 gallons of beer a year.

That means, on average, Canadians get about 41 miles per gallon.

Kind of makes you proud to be Canadian, Eh? ..........:banana:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Ahh, Moosehead. ............I was surprised to hear him say (a teen in the 60's) that the cheap beer drunk was Moosehead in Cape Breton. Warm, in big bottles from the local bootlegger...........
> 
> And doesn't it kill you to see "Imported" on bottles of Canadian when you're traveling down south? That always cracks me up.


I was a teen in the 70's and remember the quart bottles, in 4-paks I think. I used to like Moose and Alpine but just lost my taste for it.

I haven't been to the States for over 10yrs, just won't go there but yeah, I remeber when Moosehead made a special beer in green bottles for 'export', I worked at the brewery for a very short time, free draught didn't help matters, hmmmm. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

iaresee said:


> And doesn't it kill you to see "Imported" on bottles of Canadian when you're traveling down south? That always cracks me up.


No it does not kill me at all and I can tell you why. I was down in Idaho and Washington earlier this month and a case of 12 "imported" Kokanee cost $8.99 US! The price cracked me up! Up here the same case costs $19.00 CDN. Just shows you how much tax we pay on a case of beer!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> No it does not kill me at all and I can tell you why. I was down in Idaho and Washington earlier this month and a case of 12 "imported" Kokanee cost $8.99 US! The price cracked me up! Up here the same case costs $19.00 CDN. Just shows you how much tax we pay on a case of beer!


Did you get a chance to try any of the beer from the microbrewerys in Idaho? They make some really good beer at those.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Did you get a chance to try any of the beer from the microbrewerys in Idaho? They make some really good beer at those.


I did have one pint of a local dark draft beer in a bar Wallace. but I cannot remember the name of it. It was quite a good beer, very much like a gentler Guiness.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> I did have one pint of a local dark draft beer in a bar Wallace. but I cannot remember the name of it. It was quite a good beer, very much like a gentler Guiness.


If you are ever up through Idaho City stop off at a roadhouse called Rude Boys. Great place with some great micro brews.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

i don't really drink beer but some alcholic drinks i like to have occasionally are smirnoff drinks.

sometimes i dont even know what im drinking my friends just bring me to places and order order order!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

kat_ said:


> That's because McEwan's was closed in 2004 when their owners bought into Caledonian Brewery. Some of the McEwan beers are now made at the Caledonian facility but not all. Get involved with http://www.camra.org.uk/ if you have an interest in British beer.


...the first real answer i have ever gotten to this question - bless you, sir!!!

i thought mcewans was scottish, tho'..

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

"Where did you find your recipe for *mead*"

There's nobody here named Clint....

My recipe is the product of years of experimentation.... I think the root of it might have come from my years in the SCA... But that was more than half my life ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Abbey ales


I read that and suddenly had a strong urge to drink a Leffe Blonde. Another fine Belgian. I always associate it with winter. Not sure why. But a Leffe after some turkey is a great cap on a fine meal.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I'm more of a Labatts guy than anything else. I also tend to buy near-beer for when I want the taste but not the alcohol. Must be a sign of age :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

"when I want the taste but not the alcohol"
Gross....

That's like decaffeinated coffee.... or sex without orgasm....

pointless


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "when I want the taste but not the alcohol"
> Gross....
> 
> That's like decaffeinated coffee.... or sex without orgasm....
> ...


To each their own....


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

The past couple of years I've been drinking:

Boddington's
Kilkenny
Old Speckled Hen
Sleeman's Cream Ale, Honey Brown
Harp
Guinness
Upper Canada Dark Ale, Lager, Wheat
on summer afternoon patios, Hoegaarden on draft

and in under-resourced bars, Stella (there's a tie-in with a major brewery, I suspect)

I'm of the opinion that there is more bang for the buck in bottled beers rather than drafts....


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

SteamWhistle. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

FenderMan said:


> I'm more of a Labatts guy than anything else. I also tend to buy near-beer for when I want the taste but not the alcohol. Must be a sign of age :smilie_flagge17:


I find the beers without alcohol have a bit of a sour taste, maybe i'm not trying the right brands?


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I find the beers without alcohol have a bit of a sour taste, maybe i'm not trying the right brands?


There are only a couple I really like, such as O'Doules and Molson Exel. Most others are sour or taste "off". O'Doules is the better bet.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I second Innis & Gunn. That's a might fine beer. Well worth the price.

I'm in Korea right now. I usually stick with the imports. Carlsberg is brewed here, so I buy a case of that when it's available, otherwise, it's Hite Prime Max. It's kind of like a Coors...nothing to get excited about, but the other domestic beers are not as good. At least this one is brewed with malt and cascade hops (rice is used in making the other beers, just like cheaper American beers).

Just found out that Moosehead is imported in Korea. Had a couple of bottles last weekend.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I'll drink what's there, but my first choice is Guinness... Has been for years and years and years.
> 
> I even used to have kegs of it delivered to my house.
> 
> ,-)


A buddy of mine had a keg fridge with guinness in it at res.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I drink beer by the gallon..so I have to keep it cheap I found that Co op Gold made by geat western brewing co is pretty good..I used to drink Carling but cant find it anymore. My real beer of choice is MGD.I usually pick a few cases up when it's on sale at Superstore.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

This old body recycles a lot of beer, and like Mr. Severson, I look for cheaper stuff. Now I drink Lakeport light, an independent brewery from Hamilton, but I hear Labatts has bought them out. I hope the price stays down, it's good beer! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

STEAMWHISTLE:smilie_flagge17:..............distant second Heineken:food-smiley-004:


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I was wondering, does Molson still make Brador? I remember it was heavy as hell with a high alcohol content. Probably not "politically correct" in this day and age.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> I am kind of partial to Big Rock Warthog and Grasshopper.


Oooh yeah. When I lived in Cowtown, those were the 2 I drank - great beers.

If I'm at a bar gigging, I drink Molsen Ex. For at home consumption, I choose James Ready 5.5.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh Gawd. I don't even know where to start! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## leecarlson (Aug 5, 2007)

I live in Canmore but originally from Drunken Duncan on Vancouver Island so if it's not Lucky Lager it has to be Kokanee...LOL Actually I am not that picky as I am not a huge drinker , just nothing dark!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

leecarlson said:


> I live in Canmore but originally from Drunken Duncan on Vancouver Island so if it's not Lucky Lager it has to be Kokanee...LOL Actually I am not that picky as I am not a huge drinker , just nothing dark!



Had Kokanee once. Bought a case last summer for the first time when I was visiting my parents in Canada. First time I had seen it in NB. I bought a case because my friends from the Prairies kept building it up as if it was one of the great Canadian beers....They must have been pulling my leg.


Speaking of cheap beers and getting drunk...Any of you guys had some Wildcat? That's the cheap beer me and my roommates would buy to get drunk when I lived in Montreal (for a very short time in the earl 90s).


----------



## oldcountry310 (Jun 12, 2007)

Keith's draught:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

oldcountry310 said:


> Keith's draught:food-smiley-004:


You're going to make me cry. The case of Keith's that I brought with me on the plane was probably the only and last Keith's that will ever enter Korea.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I was up in "the county" (Prince Edward) Sunday and stopped by the Barley Days brewery (between Picton and Bloomfield) for a taste of their wares. It is all natural and they use local farmers crops for their brew. They make 2 types, a dark bitter ale and a golden pale ale. I took home 12 bottles of the golden stuff...best beer I've tasted in a long time...a bit pricey though @ $23. They said it was available at the LCBO, 4.8%, light refreshing and slightly sweet, just my cup of tea.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Tarl said:


> I was up in "the county" (Prince Edward) Sunday and stopped by the Barley Days brewery (between Picton and Bloomfield) for a taste of their wares. It is all natural and they use local farmers crops for their brew. They make 2 types, a dark bitter ale and a golden pale ale. I took home 12 bottles of the golden stuff...best beer I've tasted in a long time...a bit pricey though @ $23. They said it was available at the LCBO, 4.8%, light refreshing and slightly sweet, just my cup of tea.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


 That sounds like a great one.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Good old Coors Light....mmmmmmmm


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

offkey_ said:


> Good old Coors Light....mmmmmmmm



...i like it, too, but this thread is about beer.



-dh


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Guinness


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

An awfully active thread ... I can see where our heads are at 

Like many of you I prefer different beers in different seasons. 

Favourite: Guinness, although I have had many equally good micro-brewed stouts and porters. 

And for domestic, in no particular order:

- Most of Amsterdam Brewery's beers, especially their Dutch Amber Lager
- Steamwhistle
- Keith's Red
- KLB Raspberry Wheat on a hot day
- Niagara Brewery's Eisbock has had some fabulous years - the recipe changes annually (or it used to).
- numerous micro-brews

Sadly though I drink too much beer to afford my favourites so it's usually Lakeport Red or Lakeport Honey at home.


----------

